# GTR rental at Avis Uk



## Benji27 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm planning a business trip to Scotland in the next few weeks, and I'll take a rental car for a few days.

Browsing through the "Avis prestige" website (do not want to spend 4 days in a Peugeot), besides the usual Astons, Porsches, Mercs,... you can now rent a brand new black GTR.

Avis Prestige rental cars - luxury car hire from BMW, Mercedes, Audi, Mini, Volkswagen and Porsche

Weirdly, at 540£/day, it's significantly more expensive than a 911 C4S (375£), a Jag XKR (250£) or even an Aston Martin V8 (485£), but less than a F430 spider (700£) or a Murcielago LP640 (1000£). 

Most of those cars are available only in or around London.

I'll probably go for the XKR, but it's nice to know...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

good spot

that's not going to get thrashed:nervous:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Maybe cheaper to hire one and track it rather than have pre and post inspections done!

Love to see the look on the techies faces when they download the data from that GTR....!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I wonder how long it would take to swap the UK dash to JDM one

Would they notice when you returned it?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

£547 for a replacement transmission


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> £547 for a replacement transmission


ha ha ha ha!

Let's keep a track of any parts needed then we can split the hire cost, meet up one weekend and get everything fixed!
:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

"its a funny gearbox? i can only get 2, 4 and 6 gear, nice rental"

R


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

wasn't some one after a rear view mirror; RRP £1150


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> wasn't some one after a rear view mirror; RRP £1150


cough......cough.....cough.......


You aint seen me......:smokin:



right?


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

The mileage restriction and excess charges kill any chance of it being "worth it". 125 miles only and a charge of £2 for each extra mile!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Dave_R1001 said:


> The mileage restriction and excess charges kill any chance of it being "worth it". 125 miles only and a charge of £2 for each extra mile!


For a new engine it sounds a bloody bargain.

Kp


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Dave_R1001 said:


> The mileage restriction and excess charges kill any chance of it being "worth it". 125 miles only and a charge of £2 for each extra mile!



Yes but that's an auful lot of runs at Santa Pod. 

Or to test a new AP on.

Rich


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Rich-GT said:


> Or to test a new AP on.


Haha


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so with 120 miles

30 miles getting to

*
10 hot laps at a circuit

10 1/4 mile runs

5 "******" roundabout adventures
*
what else in the fantasy 120 miles?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> 5 "******" roundabout adventures


 poor ******, i bet you meant wheely?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

lol at this thread! That poor rental car


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Says it has sat nav too - but available for booking this weekend! ???


----------



## Benji27 (Jul 28, 2008)

Kamae said:


> Says it has sat nav too - but available for booking this weekend! ???


Could be a tomtom stuck on the dashboard, same as the stupid "AlwaysLost" systems they give you at Hertz.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Neverfound


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> poor ******, i bet you meant wheely?


yes it might, who had the BJ at the seaside, that could add a few miles onto the round trip


----------



## bestcar2009 (Jul 2, 2009)

For a week-end in Monte-Carlo, I found another one for rent at Monaco Car Rental - Roadster'z Monaco. Nice pictures of the car (Black Edition)


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> so with 120 miles
> 
> 30 miles getting to
> 
> ...


Sorry to resurrect this old thread. Was just looking at it trying to answer an enquiry on another thread. Was reading about "******'s" roundabout adventures and wondered if this was the same "******" from the film "Me, Myself and Irene" I think I missed that part of the film. Was Irene (Rene Zellweger) in the car? If so can we have some pics for the R35+chicks thread please? I'm sure she wouldn't mind. I don't think she would be what Homer Simpson in his wisdom refers to as "one of those don't call me a chick chicks"


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

lol out this..


----------

